# Adding Flash To Any Jighead/Swimbait



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Drill a tiny hole in bottom of the jighead(be careful to "just miss" the hookwire inside the leadhead!) Screw tiny eyescrew in as far as it will go, make sure you have 3-4 thread depth minimum. Add very small splitring, barrel swivel, splitring, and blade of choice(sz 3 willowleafs are what I prefer). This mod is especially suited for attracting fish while trolling Soft, paddletailed swimmers-can actually "replace" a crankbait(add'l inline weight may be needed for deeper waters).


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

That's pretty much how I make my tiny roadrunner jigs that we used for gills and crappies at times. It is a PIA drilling the holes as the lead will stick to your drill bit. I use a slow twist drill bit and run it at slow speed using a Dremel tool. At times one will still have to use a small pick to get the lead out of the drill bit.


----------



## pyoung914 (Mar 10, 2020)

Can't beat an under spin. Started using them for bass fishing a couple years ago after reading an article in Bassmasters. I really like the pearl 1/4 oz Buckeye Luers Su-Spin with a Gary Yamamoto swin bait. Been thinking about getting one of Do-it molds under spin molds and making my own as much as use them. Great trolling bait for stripers as well.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I've had my roadrunner jig for many, many years. It has a hollow area in the mould to put your swivel in before you pour, eliminating the need to drill.
I don't know what the newer ones look like, but maybe you can dremel out a relief for the swivel?



















Theres really not much to it. A small (needle sized) shaft leading to the hollowed out spot for your swivel.


----------

